# Volvo Penta Outboard?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone here has had experience with the Volvo Penta outboard motors?

I have found a 9 hp one in good condition that I am considering.

TIA

Rob


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

I had a 9hp Volvo on a Catalina 25 for about 8 years. Good engine, but somewhat difficult to start when hot. Other than that, the alternator works great and the engine is light weight. Dick Elliott.


----------



## andrew67 (Mar 11, 2010)

*volvo penta 90 model*

hello I have a 90 model volvo penta and iam in the process of rebuilding it from scratch upwards i need to find parts can you recomend any one who might have a thermostat i have found an impellor from cms marrine i could do with a new set of contacts as well andrew


----------



## SMAZ (Jun 30, 2010)

*VP90 sail*

I have a VP 90 Sail.
Also hard to start when hot. Do these motors have points?
When I drained the gear lube, it came out very black. If it had synthetic lube, do I need to continue using synthetic?


----------



## petes334 (Jul 1, 2010)

A friend of mine swears by his volvo motor.


----------



## SMAZ (Jun 30, 2010)

*volvo penta outboard*

This VP 90 outboard was last serviced by a boat yard. When I drained the the gear lube, it came out very black. The gears do not appear worn and no grit or metal flakes.
It would be a great help if you could ask your friend if his lube drains out black and what he uses when changing his gear lube. 
Beginning Connecticut boater.


----------



## Lowryder (Oct 21, 2010)

i have a volvo penta 90 sail outboard motor. i cant find any info on this motor by google etc. can anyone point me in the right direction. i want to sell the motor, but would like to get an idea first. Thx


----------



## DEEPSIX134 (Apr 19, 2011)

rhbroehl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here has had experience with the Volvo Penta outboard motors?
> 
> ...


I ALSO HAVE A 9HP LAYING IN MY GARAGE HASN'T RUN IN 4 YEARS I GOT MY PARTS FROM FRENCH CREEK MARINA IN THE USA


----------



## DEEPSIX134 (Apr 19, 2011)

I ALSO HAVE A 9HP LAYING IN MY GARAGE HASN'T RUN IN 4 YEARS I GOT MY PARTS FROM FRENCH CREEK MARINA IN THE USA
I purchaed o 9.9 evinrude so i don't need it any more it was a good motor when i was running only problem the cylinder o rings went i repalced them and they are fine now\\


----------



## couchtater (Jul 23, 2011)

i got a 9.9 140 cc from 1978. It has a hard time starting when cold and starts on half a pull when warm/hot. What's the best oil to use, when my late father bought it he never left me a manual for it. Synthetic or non. Thanks in advance.


----------

